# mass bombing



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

ok, I am going to be planning another mass bombing, to another very deserving person on this board. time to sign up for this will end on the 29th at midnight.

now, last time was great, and DiscDog suffered the wrath for being a good guy. This time, I am going to do it a little different. If you want to sign up, send a message to me here:

[email protected]

I will not accept wants to join in PM's here, it much easier for me to do this way. You can respond to this message, but send that your in to the above e-mail addy.

lets see if we can beat 30!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

were up to 2


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

email sent your way Zack.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Scary, very scary!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Someone gonna get ahurt REAL good.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm confused, are we supposed to send an email suggesting that we or someone else gets bombed?


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Sending an email if you want to group bomb some unsuspecting soul.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

By the way mine has been sent!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

This...is...gonna...be...sweet!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Mine was sent earlier today.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Another "smart" bomb!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

ok we're up to 7.

for those who were going to do the "other" bomb with me, this is IT


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Come on guys...129 looks and only 7 takers? Somebody is just begging to be nuked off the planet...we should have 50 in by now---:wazzapp:


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

This is gonna be sweet!!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I guess this would be a good way to break into the bombing action... Email sent!


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

Sent the email. I want to aid in this ultimate bomb.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet were getting there...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

YO I am in!!!


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

So what's the number now Zack?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah whats the number?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

This is gonna be sweet!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

as of this morning we are at 13. this is a special bomb!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

this is one that all our users should be in on. I'm not revealing any names yet, but this person has been with the board for quite some time and given almost all his free time to it. He will truly deserve this bomb as a token of our appreciation.


----------



## Envision (Sep 24, 2007)

<-- (Wishes he had enuff cigars to bomb someone with...) Sorry, my bombing days are slightly far away as of yet, fellas! All in due time...


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

email sent.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Envision said:


> <-- (Wishes he had enuff cigars to bomb someone with...) Sorry, my bombing days are slightly far away as of yet, fellas! All in due time...


actually this bombing run wont require cigars (you'll understand when you get the instructions)

this is going to be a bomb to a very important person and it should be big


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

how can a bomb not require cigars? i'm intrigued.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

maybe he means... "doggie bombs". If that's the case, then I will have my son troll the back yard for all the bombs you could possible want!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

bobaganoosh said:


> maybe he means... "doggie bombs". If that's the case, then I will have my son troll the back yard for all the bombs you could possible want!


no, no dog rockets! all will be revealed on the morning of the 30th


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

ok guys, this is my last call for volunteers for this mass bombing! The bomb recipient is probably the most deserving on this board of an appreciation bomb (no, not me, although...)

I'm not trying to goad anyone into this bomb, but when all is said and done, those who dont get in on this will be kindof bummed they didnt get in for the fun.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Count me in BUDDHA!!!! THE LK IS DOWN FOR DESTRUCTION!!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Count me in BUDDHA!!!! THE LK IS DOWN FOR DESTRUCTION!!


SWEET, YOU WILL BE THE TRUE LEGEND KILLER AFTER THIS!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> SWEET, YOU WILL BE THE TRUE LEGEND KILLER AFTER THIS!


I bet my bomb beats LK's bomb!!!! (wait I think I already went down this road!!)


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I bet my bomb beats LK's bomb!!!! (wait I think I already went down this road!!)


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

the instructions have been sent, check your boxes and have at it! PM me for any clarification


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

I got mine Zack and Ill get on it...thanks. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh snap. I'm getting on this ASAP!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet, now everything makes sense, doesnt it?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

I didnt get any info????


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I didnt get any info????


send an e-mail to [email protected] and I'll send you the info (its all in the first post)


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

email sent!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

e-mail sent from here as well


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

has this plan unfolded yet?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

bobaganoosh said:


> has this plan unfolded yet?


not yet, the players are getting the weapons in place and the delivery will be in about 2 weeks. It will be one hell of a bomb delivered by hand as theres no postal carrier strong enough to wield the power.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

so everyone has their missions?


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

Count me in brother, I sent you an email as per your request.

Respectfully,


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

D'Oh! I need to get on the stick! Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

brianhewitt said:


> D'Oh! I need to get on the stick! Thanks for the reminder...


Ditto! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

how are we doin on this guys?


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

I sent you an email already...:biggrin:


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Payload launched two days ago. I opted for a faster rocket to ensure it detonates on schedule...


----------



## discdog-cl (Mar 23, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I haven't heard a big boom yet... :eeek:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

brianhewitt said:


> I haven't heard a big boom yet... :eeek:


dont worry, the boom will be delivered via a highly trained assassin. should be wicked good


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Well...:wazzapp:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

wacbzz said:


> Well...:wazzapp:


the bomb is being delivered....details will follow in the next day or 2


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

sucks, I never got an email on this. Damn yahoo bullshit. Can we do the next one in PM's or regular emails?


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

Lok17 said:


> sucks, I never got an email on this. Damn yahoo bullshit. Can we do the next one in PM's or regular emails?


yeah, when I get confirmation on delivery of the payload, I'll post the reasons for the secrecy


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Man, you're killin' me here! 

I have a feeling the bombers are going to enjoy this more than the bomb-ee! Well, almost.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh man I can't wait.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

there was a delay in the bomb delivery. the assassin was unable to get a clear shot. more later


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Soon??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:errrr: :wazzapp:


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

wacbzz said:


> Soon??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????:errrr: :wazzapp:


yes soon


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Email sent Zack...


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

_So what's going on with this bomb?_ Emails have been unanswered...I'm sure I'm not the only one wondering...an update would be much appreciated.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing... any updates?


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Methinks this hit may just be too much for the assassin! Or perhaps the hitter was himself hit... :eeek:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Uh oh, you guys shouldn't have selected MM as your assassin.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I don't have details but I know its still on. Both the bomber and bombie are both busy with work, family etc... I know the bomb is in good hands and will get there. But thats all I know!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

muahahaha I CAN NOT WAIT!


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Uh oh, you guys shouldn't have selected MM as your assassin.


:lol: Only if we wanted a true dirty bomb!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I have been in contact with the hired hand. he was detained by authorities, held and interrogated by them. he has survived and will be dlivering the bomb shortly

check your e-mails


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

the time is at hand, the assassin has found his mark and will be able to mete out our vengeance. check your e-mails


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, the cat is out of the bag on this one... Delivered with a vengance! Y'all should have seen the guy with his mouth hanging open... <G> I'll leave the recipient to make further comments...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

NICE! You got pictures I assume?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome! But it may be awhile since Stogie will be out of town for a week starting tomorrow morning. THANKS SQUID FOR EVERYTHING YOU DO!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

AHHHHHHHH! I can not believe you guys got me with out me knowing. Simply great stuff and I love every bit of it. It really means alot to me. Ouch it hurts! Never saw it coming. Went to drop off a camera tripod to Squid and he brings out a giant box.

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9578


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

this mass bombing is DONE


----------

